# For the Post Man



## Bean_counter (Mar 11, 2015)

thought I'd make a pen for my post man. All around a good guy and is always lugging my boxes of wood up to the door. On the weekends he checks in to see what I'm working on. thought I'd make him this pen. It's a pony express postage pen which I thought was fitting. Hope you enjoy.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 8 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 11, 2015)

Nice gesture, and nice pen! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 11, 2015)

Way cool Mike! I'm sure he'll be thrilled. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Johnturner (Mar 11, 2015)

Very nice - I know he'll love it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 11, 2015)

Real Cool - lucky guy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 11, 2015)

Nice Pen and Great Gesture Michael !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 11, 2015)

Very very cool....I wish my postman was even half as nice...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Mar 12, 2015)

Cool looking pen, Michael! He should love it. Very nice gesture.


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 12, 2015)

Looks great from here.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 12, 2015)

That's awesome. Really nice of you Michael!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 12, 2015)

That looks great! What are you using to affix the stamps before casting for those that aren't self adhesive?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Mar 12, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> That looks great! What are you using to affix the stamps before casting for those that aren't self adhesive?


 
Thanks Colin. To be honest I didnt make the blanks. I tried and tried and after failure after failure I sent these stamps as well as some others to the guy that made the EKG blanks for me. From what I understand from picking some peoples brains, the first step is to take the lick and stick adhesive off, then glue down with mod podge, seal with CA, then cast. I tried everything and I couldnt do it for the life of me. I sold my casting stuff since it is more time and financially economical for me to just pay my guy to do it all for me, plus je is real good at it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pa burl (Mar 12, 2015)

Way cool, makes me think of something for my post lady.... We have a terribly long driveway that she has to walk up to bring lots of boxes

Reactions: Like 1


----------

